# Androgyny: The Pagan Sexual Ideal



## Ravens (Mar 2, 2008)

This is a fascinating article on the philosophical link between homosexuality/androgyny and the occult, paganism, arcana, etc. I'd noticed the connection before here or there, from the _seidhr_ of the Scandinavians, to the _winkte_ of the Lakota, to Aleister Crowley and William Burroughs; but this article was much more indepth and covered a lot of ground that I simply wasn't aware of. Anyhow, check it out:

Androgyny: The Pagan Sexual Ideal


----------

